# slow transit colon



## ashley0214 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, i just had the colon transit test, my regular gi did a colononscopy and said i have a twisted colon and a slow transit colon so he referred me to a surgeon, well it takes me between 3 to 4 weeks to go to the bathroom, and i am in constant pain, well the e xray technician let me see the xrays all of them were in there some were scattered but none have exited, can anyone tell me what that means, also tomorrow i am having a defography tomorrow, a little nervous about it, i heard the worst part is the embarrasement, i am only 28 but my doctor that referred me said he is referring me for surgery? i meet with the surgeon on friday, any advice or any questions or can anyone tell me what to try, i have tried miralax nothing, also lacy le beu tea worked two days then stopped.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately once the colon has stopped being able to move things along there isn't that much they can do to jump start it. Miralax keeps things wet enough to move, but that is about it.Some people do really well with the surgery (remove most of the colon and hook the ends together). It can cause scarring and pain from that, but sometimes it is the best option.The defography will make sure your outlet works well. That should be done before surgery because doesn't do much good to get stuff to the end faster if you can't let it out.


----------



## ashley0214 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> Unfortunately once the colon has stopped being able to move things along there isn't that much they can do to jump start it. Miralax keeps things wet enough to move, but that is about it.Some people do really well with the surgery (remove most of the colon and hook the ends together). It can cause scarring and pain from that, but sometimes it is the best option.The defography will make sure your outlet works well. That should be done before surgery because doesn't do much good to get stuff to the end faster if you can't let it out.hi, i had the appointment today, the surgery is scheduled for 9/19, he said i wont have to have a bag, i am really nervous, but i want to feel better, is there any advice anyone can give me, i am only 28.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well it sounds like you are in good hands. They did the tests they need to do and some people really can't find people who work with severe constipation so may not have access to the surgery.Most people do really well. If your defecation tests are normal that is a good sign.I know it is scary, especially at your age, but it should make you feel a lot better once it is done and you are healed up.Follow the instructions about pain medication afterward. Controlling the pain before it is bad works much better than seeing how much you can take before you take it. So stick to the schedule at least for the first while, and eat the way they recommend.You might try learning a relaxation technique now as that sort of thing (meditations or mindfulness, there are a lot of CDs you can get with various ones) can sometimes help with the healing process. It takes awhile to learn so now would be a good time to practice.


----------



## ashley0214 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> Well it sounds like you are in good hands. They did the tests they need to do and some people really can't find people who work with severe constipation so may not have access to the surgery.Most people do really well. If your defecation tests are normal that is a good sign.I know it is scary, especially at your age, but it should make you feel a lot better once it is done and you are healed up.Follow the instructions about pain medication afterward. Controlling the pain before it is bad works much better than seeing how much you can take before you take it. So stick to the schedule at least for the first while, and eat the way they recommend.You might try learning a relaxation technique now as that sort of thing (meditations or mindfulness, there are a lot of CDs you can get with various ones) can sometimes help with the healing process. It takes awhile to learn so now would be a good time to practice. Thanks for writting me back, i feel a lil less nervous i have been reading alot on the internet, and defintley am glad that the dr was willing to figure out things for me, and get me referred to a surgeon, the pain is unberable, i will defintley take ur advice on the medication and the relaxation techniques as well, but I am ready to get back to life and enjoy it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI Ashley yes it does sound like your doc and the surgeon are on the right track, getting all the right tests done etc.and yes of course it makes you nervous, thinking about all this --it's only natural to feel that way. glad to hear that your online reading has helped a bit with that. there have been posts on the board from people who have had surgery and were very happy with it--it gave them their life back.maybe you've already seen these posts--below are couple links in case you haven't seen them.and kathleen is right--relaxation techniques are a great idea.good luck to you--wishing you all the best.. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/124186-complete-laparoscopic-colectomy http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/129179-results-of-my-laparascopic-total-colectomy


----------



## ashley0214 (Aug 8, 2011)

[quote name='annie7' timestamp='1313244703' post='840433']HI Ashley yes it does sound like your doc and the surgeon are on the right track, getting all the right tests done etc.and yes of course it makes you nervous, thinking about all this --it's only natural to feel that way. glad to hear that your online reading has helped a bit with that. there have been posts on the board from people who have had surgery and were very happy with it--it gave them their life back.maybe you've already seen these posts--below are couple links in case you haven't seen them.and kathleen is right--relaxation techniques are a great idea.good luck to you--wishing you all the best.. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/124186-complete-laparoscopic-colectomy thanks so much for sharing that with me, it really is easing the nerves I have for the surgery, i am glad to know no one is regeretting it and they get there life back, because i am so ready to have my life back from pain, and bloating and being sick all the time..


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--you've been through so much..chronic constipation is miserable and debilitating. and you are too young to have to suffer like this for the rest of your life. i've read many positive stories about the surgery. time to get your life back! wishing you all the best--and keep us posted.


----------



## ashley0214 (Aug 8, 2011)

annie7 said:


> oh yes--you've been through so much..chronic constipation is miserable and debilitating. and you are too young to have to suffer like this for the rest of your life. i've read many positive stories about the surgery. time to get your life back! wishing you all the best--and keep us posted.


 it defintley has i am \ about to loose my job because soom are not understanding, and i have had to leave so much from pain and tests, but hoping with this surgery ill get my life back, and get back to normal once I recover, i am so glad i have found this site, it really has gave me hope.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh that's too bad about your job! so sorry.you might want to check out these links--the first one is from the us dept of labor about FMLA--the family medical leave act. it might not be too late to save your job--not sure--you'd have to read thru all this. FMLA is a federal regulation designed to protect people's jobs when they (or a family member) have a chronic illness. from the link:Family & Medical LeaveThe Family and Medical Leave Act (FMLA) provides certain employees with up to 12 weeks of unpaid, job-protected leave per year. It also requires that their group health benefits be maintained during the leave.FMLA is designed to help employees balance their work and family responsibilities by allowing them to take reasonable unpaid leave for certain family and medical reasons. It also seeks to accommodate the legitimate interests of employers and promote equal employment opportunity for men and women. http://www.dol.gov/dol/topic/benefits-leave/fmla.htmyou can also look on the working and careers board for more info as well as search the board and there's this link--recent post on the board that might be helpful too: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/143618-ibs-and-employment


----------



## ashley0214 (Aug 8, 2011)

annie7 said:


> oh that's too bad about your job! so sorry.you might want to check out these links--the first one is from the us dept of labor about FMLA--the family medical leave act. it might not be too late to save your job--not sure--you'd have to read thru all this. FMLA is a federal regulation designed to protect people's jobs when they (or a family member) have a chronic illness. from the link:Family & Medical LeaveThe Family and Medical Leave Act (FMLA) provides certain employees with up to 12 weeks of unpaid, job-protected leave per year. It also requires that their group health benefits be maintained during the leave.FMLA is designed to help employees balance their work and family responsibilities by allowing them to take reasonable unpaid leave for certain family and medical reasons. It also seeks to accommodate the legitimate interests of employers and promote equal employment opportunity for men and women. http://www.dol.gov/dol/topic/benefits-leave/fmla.htmyou can also look on the working and careers board for more info as well as search the board and there's this link--recent post on the board that might be helpful too: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/143618-ibs-and-employment


 I applied for Fmla waiting to see if metlife approves it, hoping so, thanks for the advice though,


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck--hope it goes throuigh for you!


----------

